# Any Experience Using Sher-Wood Hi-Bild Precat Lacquer (Pigmented)



## dougstritonv8 (Aug 10, 2020)

Hello all. I posted on here a couple months ago if any one had any tips and techniques on on how to finish unfinished cabinets and how to spray them with an HVLP spray gun. Well the time is approaching when I am starting to do the project for my kitchen renovation and installing new unfinished cabinets.

I've done a little research on what a good paint to use and seems like everyone is using Sher-Wood Hi-Bild Precat Lacquer for a high quality durable finish. So I went to a local dealer and the set me up with the the paint. While I was there they were trying to sell me a $4-500 Binks Spray gun telling me that will give me a superior finish. I was very skeptical and there was no way I was going to spend that much on a gun. They told me the biggest issue I could possibly come across is orange peel. The current gun I have now is a Matco HVLP FULL SIZE SPRAY GUN 1.5MM, cost was around $189.00 (I believe the tip is a 1.5mm, the recommended size going by the data sheet for the lacquer is 1.4mm). I am a novice user when It comes to spraying lacquers or spraying in general. I was wondering if any of you folks have any experience with spraying this lacquer and primer and do I need an expensive gun to get the best finish. The only experience that I have is what I get from my father who has sprayed a few cars over the years and he's in between a novice and an intermediate.

Thanks guys and greatly appreciate any advice given.


----------



## cracknpop (Dec 20, 2011)

I have sprayed several projects (cabinets, doors, moulding) with SW Hi-Bild Precat lacquer, custom tinted, with a $39 spray gun from Grizzly. I usually spray straight from the can, but have also thinned it about 10% before as well. Have also used some retarder when it was hotter and wasn't flowing out well, which has been rare.

Get you a good respirator and practice. Clean your gun well when you are done.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Sprayed the clear version of the sw hi build. Your current gun should do fine. Practice a lot. Use retarder if warm or dry to help flow, and use it in hi humidity to prevent blushing. Solvent lacquer is very forgiving since each coat burns in and mess ups pretty easy to fix. Thin it if you have atomization issues. I would use bullseye solvent primer white under it.


----------

